# JLPT 9/05/09 @ Jackson



## brian lee (Aug 26, 2009)

this one is going to be a crowded one. lets get some ideas on the time we want to start and finish. it is labor day weekend so alot of boat traffic


----------



## Marks500 (Aug 27, 2009)

brian lee said:


> this one is going to be a crowded one. lets get some ideas on the time we want to start and finish. it is labor day weekend so alot of boat traffic




Safelight Till whatever time is good with me, 1,2 or 3.


----------



## brian lee (Aug 28, 2009)

http://lakejacksonpottournaments.tripod.com/index.html
come on guys i know we  have 14 events, but this was also to get the classic pot up some as well. lets get the boats in here,like to see some 50 boat events


----------



## Basshunter21 (Aug 31, 2009)

a few minutes before safelight till 2....don't matter to me


----------



## brian lee (Aug 31, 2009)

will dont forget to register for saturday.since you are leading right now.


----------



## brian lee (Sep 3, 2009)

we need to get the boat count up guys. tell everyone you know that fishes to join us.we will decide the time saturday morning.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 3, 2009)

brian lee said:


> we will decide the time saturday morning.



I plan on making a few of these so I am following what goes on and have to ask. Why is the schedule made and times set on the internet site but there is always talk about changing them just days before a tournament?


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2009)

We got 8 boats as of right now, I was moving into our new place so I was without internet for a few days so I couldnt register the ones that came in, but is done now... Lets get the boat count up.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2009)

tonyf said:


> I plan on making a few of these so I am following what goes on and have to ask. Why is the schedule made and times set on the internet site but there is always talk about changing them just days before a tournament?



Well most tournaments are standard safelight till 3pm. But in the summer time with the Really hot weather sometimes it benifits everyone to come in a bit earlier.On a Holiday weekend like this weekend by the time 2 or 3 pm comes around there will be some many boats out there, it will be almost impossible to fish with the wake. Wont be No Time changes once the Holidays get closer and it gets cooler.


----------



## brian lee (Sep 3, 2009)

tony understand that we may change the times due to many things that arise all of a sudden. like mark said it has a lot to do with the weather and the boat traffic this weekend. yes once the weather cools and the major holidays arrive we will have the lake to ourself. so please dont get discouraged about fishing w/ us. we will fish to the time that is agreed apon saturday morning. if no time is agreed on we will fish til 3. thanks for putting forth you opinion. it is not like this always


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 3, 2009)

Brian...I've recently bought a small bass boat and want to do some tournament fishing. I am interested in fishing the series you are hosting; however, I do not have a partner at this time. Will it be a problem to start fishing the series this Sat. without a partner and maybe/hopefully pick up a partner for later dates?


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 3, 2009)

zaraspook04 said:


> Brian...I've recently bought a small bass boat and want to do some tournament fishing. I am interested in fishing the series you are hosting; however, I do not have a partner at this time. Will it be a problem to start fishing the series this Sat. without a partner and maybe/hopefully pick up a partner for later dates?



I know you were asking Brian, but it will be ok to fish alone.


----------



## brian lee (Sep 3, 2009)

hey anytime you want to come join we will be happy to have you. if you have a partner great if not you can still come join us . like mark said you can fish alone as long as you are ok with it.we just want everyone that fishes alone to get our #'s just in case something happens, so you can contact someone  to get some help


----------



## Basshunter21 (Sep 3, 2009)

Randy(Bassin Bush) won't be there his dad passed away earlier in the week


----------



## brian lee (Sep 3, 2009)

Mark,when you get this give me a call on my cell phone. have a new team tried to register but the website wont let them. they are fishing this weekend so get with me please.Thanks


----------



## brian lee (Sep 3, 2009)

hey will shoot me your cell # in my private messages


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 4, 2009)

Basshunter21 said:


> Randy(Bassin Bush) won't be there his dad passed away earlier in the week



Sorry to here that, if he needs anything me and anyone else here will be glad to help out.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 4, 2009)

brian lee said:


> Mark,when you get this give me a call on my cell phone. have a new team tried to register but the website wont let them. they are fishing this weekend so get with me please.Thanks



Not sure why, everyone else has been able to, maybe his computer. Pm sent.


----------



## zaraspook04 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys...I just registered for the tourny and will see you guys in the moring.


----------



## Basshunter21 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey just talked to Randy He's gonna try to make it...I just registered for him


----------



## jusdonaldson (Sep 17, 2009)

I would really like to see some standings. If this is a series, and you're holding back money for a championship, everyone wants to see their standings. Other trails post theirs just a few days after at the latest. Love fishing these tourneys, but if you can't put together stats, why not just make it a 100% payback tourney and be done with it?


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 17, 2009)

You did'nt get the memo Justin?Deer Hunting supercedes Bass club director/s duties.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 17, 2009)

jusdonaldson said:


> I would really like to see some standings. If this is a series, and you're holding back money for a championship, everyone wants to see their standings. Other trails post theirs just a few days after at the latest. Love fishing these tourneys, but if you can't put together stats, why not just make it a 100% payback tourney and be done with it?



I was VERY interested in this trail but with the changes brought up at the last minute and long wait to see results on their site I am a little hesitant to get involved.

But in their defense this is not the only trail that is slow to post results and standings.


----------



## jusdonaldson (Sep 18, 2009)

Even Berrys posts them within the next week! They draw well over 100 boats!


----------



## jimdog (Sep 18, 2009)

jusdonaldson said:


> Even Berrys posts them within the next week! They draw well over 100 boats!



berry's makes thousands, these guys are free. how much do you want for nothing.


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 18, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> You did'nt get the memo Justin?Deer Hunting supercedes Bass club director/s duties.



Actually, family supercedes Bass tourny director. Brian is going threw some hard times right now. Im going to take it back over for the remainder of the season. Ill have the last event results up by Sunday. Thank you. Mike   
Dont forget to register for the next event.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 18, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Actually, family supercedes Bass tourny director. Brian is going threw some hard times right now. Im going to take it back over for the remainder of the season. Ill have the last event results up by Sunday. Thank you. Mike
> Dont forget to register for the next event.



 I Dont feel Brians personal life is anyones business on here unless he posts it ,just my honest opinion.................... I Had no Idea.Thanks however for working on the results/standings and I sincerely hope things get better for Brian and his Fam.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 19, 2009)

jimdog said:


> berry's makes thousands, these guys are free. how much do you want for nothing.



It's a tourney club,,,someone should keep the stats up or let people know why they are slow,thats not too much to ask....it's only been 3 weeks .Who cares what Berry's makes? There is holdback money.Not exactly free dog.


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 19, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> I Dont feel Brians personal life is anyones business on here unless he posts it ,just my honest opinion.................... I Had no Idea.Thanks however for working on the results/standings and I sincerely hope things get better for Brian and his Fam.



Its not , and im not telling it. Just letting you know why the results have not been posted.They will be updated soon. I do agree results need to be posted the day after the tourny. They will be from this point foward.MIKE


----------



## jusdonaldson (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for explaining, Mike, I just wanted to see what place i'm in before I fished the next tourney.


----------



## jusdonaldson (Sep 21, 2009)

Jimdog, I wouldn't run a tourney club if I wasn't putting stats up, dog!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blah blah


----------



## Basfisher2 (Sep 28, 2009)

WoW!!!!!! Still waiting on those results!!!! I know that no one is getting paid to do this and that we all have are own problems but it only takes about an hour to post the results for all 12BOATS!!!! If someone, WHO KNOWS THEY HAVE THE TIME,wants to do the results please say something at the next tourny.


----------



## fishdoc (Sep 29, 2009)

Who are you? Did you start this series with me ? If you have a prob. call me . Its not a time issue , and I just got the results last night. The results are posted on the 10-3 Thread. I started the trail and needed a break. I will be taking over again at the next event. Basfisher2 just Fish......478-363-0871 Mike , Garage Door Doctor......................must be part of the Wolfgang pack.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 30, 2009)

Man.... It's not that big of a deal. Since Mike is taking it over it won't happen again.He can't post results he dosent have. It was someone elses responsibility to get the results to me and he never did due to some issues. Everyone hits a bump in the road somewhere in there life. I am just glad Mike was able to track down the results. It's not time issue, if you where at the tourny you know where you finished and who won. I guess he posted them so I guess all is good.


----------



## fburris (Oct 1, 2009)

I enjoy fishing with you guys when I have the time. It isn't about who is coming in what place to me. Its time on the water and hopefully I learn something from my donation. You guys do a good job. Thanks for your time and efforts.


----------

